# 601 Green Label La Fuerza and Harpoon IPA



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

I am loving the wonderful weather here in Charlotte the last couple of days. It is the BEST couple of days I've seen in a long while. Sunny, cool (73º) and a slight breeze. I love the Fall 

Figured I would celebrate with a 601 Green Label La Fuerza (AWESOME) and one of my favorite beers - the Harpoon IPA. This is livin' 

Hope everyone else's weekend is just as terrific. Peace!

CD


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Great Combo!!!


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

heck yeah !!! a nice IPA right there brother...nice pairing!! what did you think of the harpoon ???


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

nice pair. bet it was awesome


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Well thats your smoking spot!!!Looking good..


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

I have heard good things about Harpoon, but yet another beer I cant get in my area. I bet it was a nice pairing


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

lookin good. nice combo


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Sweet setup CD!!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

:dribble::dribble:Looking good!!!


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

BeerAdvocate said:


> I have heard good things about Harpoon, but yet another beer I cant get in my area. I bet it was a nice pairing


i have it here :english: :nerd:


----------



## tcampbel (Jan 20, 2008)

Nice pairing. Harpoon IPA is my fav, but unfortunatly I live in Seattle now and can't get it anymore. Hope you enjoyed the pair.


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

BeerAdvocate said:


> I have heard good things about Harpoon, but yet another beer I cant get in my area. I bet it was a nice pairing


It's a wonderful IPA. Been drinking it since the first day it was sold back in old Beantown. For me, it's the standard by which I rate other IPA's. A great beer for any season!

CD


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

happy1 said:


> Sweet setup CD!!


Thanks Chuck. I really have to get me some more of those Green Label 601's. It was the best cigar I have had in a LONG time. And I've had a few really good cigars lately. That cigar really made my week. :biggrin:

CD


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

redbeard said:


> heck yeah !!! a nice IPA right there brother...nice pairing!! what did you think of the harpoon ???


Yeah man! Harpoon is the bomb! 

CD


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

i mite have to get a 6er of this harpooon next, it has been a while, i need to revisit


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

that's one of my favorites


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

looks tasty! enjoy....


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Nice setup, enjoy.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

I love love the 601 Greens, need to grab one out of my humi and light that baby up soon!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

nice combo


----------

